# Moving to Sicily



## almac62

Hello! I am retired USN, living in USA currently but moving permanently to Sicily at the end of 2018. Wife is Sicilian. We bought an apartment in a beach town near Messina, cannot wait to get back for the summer!


----------



## PauloPievese

Congratulations! Have you figured out the income tax thing?


----------



## Toogood

Congratulations. That’s a beautiful place. I have a daughter there. I’m getting ready to make that move soon as well.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Toogood said:


> Congratulations. That’s a beautiful place. I have a daughter there. I’m getting ready to make that move soon as well.


Welcome to Team Sicily!

I have been here a few years now and I am sure you will all love it!

If I can be of any help with regards to knowledge of the island be sure to let me know!

Kenzo


----------



## JoyceL

Hi, new to this forum. What is the income tax situation if you are retired and have no income except social security and pension?


----------



## KenzoXIV

JoyceL said:


> Hi, new to this forum. What is the income tax situation if you are retired and have no income except social security and pension?


Hi,

Welcome to the forum. Not really a tax thread but there are plenty of those on here. 

Here is one from PauloPievese https://www.expatforum.com/expats/italy-expat-forum-expats-living-italy/1425482-italian-income-taxes-u-s-retirees.html

Hope this gives at least some info but might be best if the American contingent comment!

Its always valuable to search through the threads I find though as you can unearth some real diamonds in terms of information that you might not have even thought of! Also a nice way to kill time!

Kenzo


----------



## JoyceL

Thanks, Kenzo &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## PauloPievese

KenzoXIV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Not really a tax thread but there are plenty of those on here.
> 
> Here is one from PauloPievese ....


For some reason that URL gives me a DNS error. I'll try pasting it again:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/i...425482-italian-income-taxes-u-s-retirees.html
:flypig:


----------



## KenzoXIV

PauloPievese said:


> For some reason that URL gives me a DNS error. I'll try pasting it again:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/i...425482-italian-income-taxes-u-s-retirees.html
> :flypig:


Found the issue but can't seem to edit my post... how do I edit my previous post, or delete it and re-post, I can't seem to find the option.

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn

Not looked here, but most forums only allow a small amount of time to edit/modify a post.


----------

